# Авиация > Фото-Видео >  Тренировки ОКИАП в Саках

## 9-13

Обещанный фоторепортаж о тренировках ОКИАП.
Все размещённые фотографии сделаны из-за периметра, поэтому прошу не ругаться за колючку и ветки деревьев в кадре  :Smile:  
Тренировки были в целом удачными. Было всего лишь несколько небольших происшествий. 
К сожалению, не смог сфотать всё  :Frown:  Бывало, что один борт тащат в ТЭЧ, другой пилотажит и ещё 3 борта летают по кругу. Сразу на 3-х точках съёмки находиться не мог и солнце иногда мешалось...

Фото вывешивать буду понемногу. Сам ещё не все видел  :Biggrin:

----------


## Kusch

Спасибо!!!  :Smile:

----------


## airwolf

Спасибо!!! КЛАСС!!! Нарядные ЗШ-покрупнее нет?!

----------


## 9-13

Рад, что фото нравятся  :Smile:  Бум продолжать.

ЗШ действительно оч красивые, потом обязательно прицеплю фото покрупнее.

----------


## Jean-Philippe

Спасибо!
Thanks!
Merci!
 :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## 9-13

With pleasure for you  :Smile:

----------


## AC

Спасибо!!! А Ан-12, который с ними прилетал, выложите?

----------


## 9-13

Будет и Ан-12, и Ан-72. Правда в этом году мне больше всего "повезло" с Ан-26 б/н 12  :Frown:

----------


## Serega

РРРЕСПЕКТ фотографу!!!!

очень хороший репорт!

и вопрос? покуда они там в небе перевёртывались, может есть фото камуфла сверху борта 60???? :Smile:

----------


## Nazar

А что там за эмблемку на УТГ нарисовали, в прошлом году , когда ездил на Север ее еще не было.

----------


## Serega

> А что там за эмблемку на УТГ нарисовали, в прошлом году , когда ездил на Север ее еще не было.


 - воробей там, Вов.

----------


## Nazar

> - воробей там, Вов.


То что воробей, я рассмотрелб охото поближе его посмотреть.

----------


## Serega

> То что воробей, я рассмотрелб охото поближе его посмотреть.


- В МА были боковики и рисунок этот крупным планом. А ваще Андрея Зинчука спроси - у него вроде были фоты.

----------


## Zmey Smirnoff

Классные фотки! Спасибо.

----------


## 9-13

На УТГ б/н 16 воробей был уже в 2004 году:
http://www.foxbat.ru/maks/parad_vmf0...arad_vmf04_134

----------


## Nazar

> На УТГ б/н 16 воробей был уже в 2004 году:
> http://www.foxbat.ru/maks/parad_vmf0...arad_vmf04_134


На Севере летпет в основном только два других УТГ

----------


## Pasha S

Коллеги, я на этом форуме, прямо скажем, не очень активный писатель, но читатель постоянный;) Но мимо такой темы пройти не мог! -СПАСИБО за фоты - как быльзам на душу:)

----------


## 9-13

Пожалуйста  :Smile:  Продолжаю.

----------


## Nazar

О, родные Североморские борты :Smile:

----------


## 9-13

Мдяяя.. Ан-12 - огромная редкость в наших краях  :Frown:  Был очень рад видеть  :Redface:

----------


## Nazar

> Мдяяя.. Ан-12 - огромная редкость в наших краях  Был очень рад видеть


Что неужели все так плохо?

----------


## 9-13

Очень-очень!  :Frown:  Ан-12 в ВС Украины снят с вооружения. Транспорты - только Ан-26 и иногда Ил-76. Кача-Гвардейское - опять одни Ан-26. И на Нитке в этом году Ан-12 попался мельком, зато Ан-26 со всех сторон и в полёте...  :Frown:  Ох уж эти 26-е..

----------


## Nazar

> Очень-очень!


Если надо, их есть у меня  :Wink:

----------


## Micro

*9-13*, спасибо за интересные фотки!  :Smile:  

Ан-12 какой борт? "16" (зав. № 7344702)?

----------


## Nazar

> *9-13*, спасибо за интересные фотки!  
> 
> Ан-12 какой борт? "16" (зав. № 7344702)?


Не 9-13, но отвечу, да это он

----------


## Micro

*Nazar*, спасибо!

----------


## Pasha S

Дык, гражданские Ан-12-ые еще гоняют. В Борисполь пол года летал каждый день в одно и тоже время - хоть часы проверяй, сейчас только перерыв какой то, или по другим коридорам - в обход моих глаз:) В том же Борисполе АНТКашную машину на бетонке разложили в недавнем прошлом. Так что не все еще потеряно :Wink:

----------


## 9-13

> Если надо, их есть у меня


Спасибо! ВЕСЧИ!!!  :Eek:  

Этот товарищ - Ан-26 - тоже такая знакомая личность...

----------


## 9-13

> Дык, гражданские Ан-12-ые еще гоняют.


Не спорю  :Smile:  Вот только в моей округе гражданских портов только один штука в Симфе  :Frown:  За всё время фотанья там мне попался только один "непаксовоз". И тот - Ан-26...  :Mad:

----------


## Nazar

> Спасибо! ВЕСЧИ!!!  
> 
> Этот товарищ - Ан-26 - тоже такая знакомая личность...


Да , конечно. Вот только в объектив мне попадался б\н 06 :Frown:

----------


## Pasha S

> Не спорю  Вот только в моей округе гражданских портов только один штука в Симфе  За всё время фотанья там мне попался только один "непаксовоз". И тот - Ан-26...


О! А этот борт (ладно, может и не этот, но точно в такой же раскраске :Rolleyes:  ) с месяц назад наблюдал в Киеве в Жулянах. Тесен мир, особенно для авиации:)

----------


## Антон

ОГРОМНОЕ СПСИБО за фотки.
Выложите пожалуйста фотку ЗШ

----------


## 9-13

Будут ЗШ и отлёт я ещё не весь выложил, и местные украинские борта...
Позже. Сейчас я в отпуску...  :Wink:

----------


## Pasha S

Удачно отдохнуть!!!
Ждемс Вашего возвращения и продолжения отчета:)

----------


## 9-13

Пасиба!  :Smile:  
Надеюсь, смогу "зайти" на "парадной неделе"  :Wink:

----------


## Jean-Philippe

From "СTРИЖИ" website:
http://pilot.strizhi.info/2007/07/13/4168#more-4168  :Wink:

----------


## airwolf

> Будут ЗШ и отлёт я ещё не весь выложил, и местные украинские борта...
> Позже. Сейчас я в отпуску...


Спасибо-беригите дирехтора в отпуске!!! Я так понял он к вам едет!!??  :Wink:

----------


## 9-13

Вчера дирехтор благополучно прибыл в Севастополь!  :Rolleyes:

----------


## AC

А вот и первый результат тренировок: "...После длительного перерыва возобновились полёты авиации с тяжелого авианесущего крейсера Северного флота «Адмирал Флота Советского Союза Кузнецов»...".
http://www.mil.ru/info/1069/details/...shtml?id=26763

----------


## 9-13

:Rolleyes:  Крута. Надо с Кузи полетать, пока опять не разучились. ИМХО 20 смен после такого перерыва - мало.

----------


## AC

> Постепенно от ОКИАП-а перехожу к украинским бортам.
> Этот Ан-26 неместный, но с начальством в кач-ве груза


Похож на "пограничника"...

----------


## Pilot

> А вот и первый результат тренировок: "...После длительного перерыва возобновились полёты авиации с тяжелого авианесущего крейсера Северного флота «Адмирал Флота Советского Союза Кузнецов»...".
> http://www.mil.ru/info/1069/details/...shtml?id=26763


Летали испытатели, облетали аэрофинишеры, все Ок, теперь должны летать строевые. Погода Г

----------


## Pilot

С сожалением сообщаю, что на палубу попадает только Первый канал, мы снимать не будем. Балин. О причинах тактично умолчу :(

----------


## AC

> С сожалением сообщаю, что на палубу попадает только Первый канал, мы снимать не будем. Балин. О причинах тактично умолчу :(


Об этих причинах можно догадываться...  :Cool:   :Smile:

----------


## Nazar

Блин, а у меня с отпуском не выгорело :Frown:  , а на палубу попасть в этом году хотел.

----------


## 9-13

ЗШ
Есть типа таких фот. Максимальный размер и качество.

----------


## Nazar

А мне такой попался :Smile:  
А вообще вот красивый горшок (Миг-25РБ)

----------


## Антон

> ЗШ
> Есть типа таких фот. Максимальный размер и качество.


КЛАСССС!!!!!!
А немогли бы выложить в большеи разрешении????И еще вопрос:- языки пламени только по бокам шлема????

----------


## Nazar

Порылся в прошлогодних фотографиях и нашел таки этот "горшок", можно даже хозяина узнать.

----------


## Foxbat

*9-13*, с почином! ;)

Су-25УТГ (11) в Саках: http://www.airliners.net/open.file/1259947/L/

----------


## FLOGGER

А когда же 29-е (изд.9-41, 9-47) начнут летать с трамплина? Неужели они собираются индусам их задвинуть без полетов на НИТКе? Не может же этого быть.

----------


## Foxbat

Будут, будут... ;)

----------


## Юрий

> А когда же 29-е (изд.9-41, 9-47) начнут летать с трамплина? Неужели они собираются индусам их задвинуть без полетов на НИТКе? Не может же этого быть.


Ну естественно, на Нитке они и полетают!

----------


## 9-13

Как только ОКБ договорится с МО незалежной  :Wink:

----------


## Foxbat

Су-33 (80 красный)

http://www.airliners.net/open.file/1269819/L/

----------


## Nazar

Есть такой и в наших палестинах :Smile:

----------


## Foxbat

Ну и полноразмерный отчёт о мероприятии (60 фото):

http://www.foxbat.ru/maks/nitka2007/nitka2007_01.htm

 
 

За фото спасибо Артёму Старкову! :)

----------


## Nazar

Странно что  нет ни одного кадра отрыва или касания , где был бы виден сам комплекс. :Confused:

----------


## Foxbat

Почему ни одного? ;) Я так понял, солнце не располагало.


финишёр
 
трамплин  :Biggrin: 

http://www.foxbat.ru/maks/nitka2007/nitka2007_05.htm

А вообще комплекса больше на ранее размещённых фотах: http://www.foxbat.ru/maks/nitka/nitka_01.htm

----------


## Антон

> Ну и полноразмерный отчёт о мероприятии (60 фото):
> 
> http://www.foxbat.ru/maks/nitka2007/nitka2007_01.htm
> 
>  
>  
> 
> За фото спасибо Артёму Старкову! :)


ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО

----------


## airwolf

Макс-поздравляю!!! Огромное спасибо и.............с возвращением тебя на FoxBat!!!!! Ура!!! Ура!!! Ура!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Foxbat

Да что мне, Артёму спасибо за такой интересный материал.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Griffon

:Eek:   :Eek:   :Eek:   СПАСИБО!!! Какие красавцы!!! :Smile:

----------


## Антон

А как выглядит эмблема ОКИАП?.В сети что-то нечего ненашел.

----------


## Nazar

> А как выглядит эмблема ОКИАП?.В сети что-то нечего ненашел.


Вот так , эмблемы каждой из трех эскадрилий, выглядят по другому

----------


## Антон

> Вот так , эмблемы каждой из трех эскадрилий, выглядят по другому


О-о-о-о.Спасибо.А эмблемы эскадрилий это тигр,орел и воробей???Кстати я видел фотку Т. Апакидзе, у него на плече был другой шеврон...

----------


## Nazar

> О-о-о-о.Спасибо.А эмблемы эскадрилий это тигр,орел и воробей???Кстати я видел фотку Т. Апакидзе, у него на плече был другой шеврон...


Да все правильно , тигр , орел и воробей . Тимур Автандилович , кстати никогда не служил в 279 окиап , он был командиром 100 ииап ( иследовательско-инструкторский истребительный авиа полк) , а когда он вошел в состав 279 окшап , Апакидзе был назначен на должность начальника воздушно-огневой и тактической подготовки 57 скад.

----------


## Антон

> Да все правильно , тигр , орел и воробей . Тимур Автандилович , кстати никогда не служил в 279 окиап , он был командиром 100 ииап ( иследовательско-инструкторский истребительный авиа полк) , а когда он вошел в состав 279 окшап , Апакидзе был назначен на должность начальника воздушно-огневой и тактической подготовки 57 скад.


А эмблемы 100 ииап и 279 окшап имеются?

----------


## Nazar

> А эмблемы 100 ииап и 279 окшап имеются?


Не помню , надо старые негативы перерывать, а этим заниматься к сожалению некогда. :Frown:

----------

